# Game 24: Heat @ Warriors (12/10/10 10:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Friday, December 10, 2010 | 10:30 pm | TV: ESPN/Sun Sports*








*@*









*Probable Starting Lineups*

    

    

*Heat Bench*
Mario Chalmers
Eddie House
James Jones
Joel Anthony
Mike Miller
Jamaal Magloire
Udonis Haslem
Juwan Howard
Erick Dampier
Dexter Pittman​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat go for 7 straight wins while the Warriors are looking to snap their 5 game losing streak.

Stephen Curry rolled his ankle for the 4th time this season in their last game and is questionable for this one.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

^ That'd be a blessing if Steph is out.

What's the bet Monta drops 50 on us, or DWright goes nuts.

Still - we're playing really well of late, im confident.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

> ESPN.com columnist Bill Simmons, also known as the "Sports Guy,'' will be a guest analyst on ESPN's telecast of tonight's Heat-Warriors game at 10:30. Simmons is the author of a New York Times best-selling book, The Book of Basketball: The NBA According to The Sports Guy. He will work with play-by-play announcer Dan Shulman and analyst Mark Jackson.


Simmons is great, but he's a huge Boston homer so hopefully the Heat win big and Lebron has a 40/15/10 type of game. Plus, Bucher will likely be at the game since he lives in the bay area, so it would be great to shut those two up.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

**** Bucher. Hate that dude.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Curry is now listed as doubtful for tomorrow nights game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

In the 5 games this month, Lebron is averaging 26pts on 54% while Wade is averaging 23pts on 60%. Talk about crazy efficiency.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Better stomp the Warriors. 140 points stomping.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

After a long night of studying for Finals...

The first time Dorell Wright comes down the lane, put him on his arse or into the third row. He'll tap out like a wuss after that. Have someone bust David Lee in the elbow if it's a close game. Dirty, but what would James Posey or PJ Brown do?

If only we had players with the balls to do it. We have the most passive lineup in the league. They're tough in between the whistles, but I wonder if any of these guys have ever shoved anyone their entire career. Dampier should start this one.

Curry and Monta Ellis are tough matchups. If only we had an ultra quick, energetic, defensive guard to chase them around...


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Remember when it was a bad thing to play uptempo teams?


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Orlando opened the door for us last night.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, and they play @ Utah tonight while Atlanta is in San Antonio. We win and there's a good chance we move to 1st in the division. 

Update on Steph Curry:


> MSteinmetzCSN According to Stephen Curry, he'll only play tonight if something "miraculous" happens. #NBA #GSW


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Reggie Williams will start in Steph Curry's place.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo hits the J to start the game


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Well that wasn't a very nice way to start


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Hope Wade is alright

Lebron with the coast to coast layup


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lbj!


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dorell has become James Jones


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn, Dorell with another 3

Z with the and1


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Put that scrub ass Warriors small forward on his ass or in the third row. Now.


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

Damn I can't hate Dorell....kid deserves to shine, too bad he never could get minutes or stay healthy in Miami.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Lebron to Bosh


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo on Williams isnt working.

nice pass by Wade to Carlos


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron2Wade on the fastbreak


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Wade should play WR for the Dolphins.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Weird to see the Warriors actually play good D


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dampier and Juwan are working those offensive boards


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dampier is fantastic


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

26-20 Miami after 1

Good close to the quarter. 

Heat are shooting 50% yet the half court offense looks out of sync. Good sign, I guess. Our running game is getting better and better.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Continuing to dominate the glass since Dampier got here.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Damp, you gotta make that...


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice and1 by Wade


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Dampier keeps ending up with the ball at the end of these possessions. Can't let that happen.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Bosh is just not being aggressive enough consistently.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Dampier is not fantastic on offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh needs to be more aggressive right now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dampier is 0-5. He shouldnt get 5 shots in a game, let alone in 8 minutes.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Dampier is 0-5. He shouldnt get 5 shots in a game, let alone in 8 minutes.


Yeah it's not his fault. Some idiot power forward keeps giving him the ball in bad spots though.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh is seriously a taller version of Michael Beasley, right down to the jokes and nonchalance on the court. If he plays the way he should, he's fantastic, but too much coasting.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Joel in. That should pick up the offense


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Miami's offense is looking horrible.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario for 33333

nice find by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice finish by Lebron.

Defensive boards has been a problem since Joel came in.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wow. That's embarrassing.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron and Wade are just trading the worst finisher in the league label at this point


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Nice finish by Wade... I guess? He can't seem to just get a clean dunk in traffic.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario commits some of the dumbest fouls.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

PoetLaureate said:


> Nice finish by Wade... I guess? He can't seem to just get a clean dunk in traffic.


At least he's getting the rolls tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ

Bosh is off tonight


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell now with 4 3's. Damn.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

JJ for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

James ****ing Jones


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Fun game to watch if you're neutral. Gonna have to pick it up though in the second half.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

48-45 Miami at the half

Playing pretty good D, just got to rebound better and run Dorell off the 3pt line.


----------



## BlackNRed (Feb 9, 2005)

Dorrell is murdering us.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

There you go Chris.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade gets another roll. In one game he's making up for all of the ones he's not gotten all season.

Great start to the quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

And the Warriors hit a shot at the shot clock buzzer. Like clock work every game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Arroyo for 33333


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lovely, everyone clicking right now. Lebron is grabbing some monster boards.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ2Wade2Arroyo


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade2LBJ!!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

DON'T HURT EM Lebron!


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Anyone feel like that just ended the game? I think the Warriors might be done. Ha.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I love Wade to Lebron alley oops so much


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

and1 by Wade

Wow


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Incidentally this might be Bosh's worst game of the year. He's looked confused as hell out there all night


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Great foul by Lebron


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Oh come on why does trash like that have to go in


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another buzzer beater. Crazy how many times that happens to us.

10pt game just like that. Heat fell asleep and the Warriors are right back into this game.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, they took away the 3. Heat got a break.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh just hit his toughest shot of the night after missing a bunch of open J's


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is seriously insane, WOW


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBJ with the and1!

What Power :laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Sick! Seeing Lebron and Wade on the same team is still insane


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow, LeBron. You're just, really, really, good.

We're spoiled, guys. Even with Wade, I used to look at CLE and be like, "What's it like to have _that _guy?"


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Lebron have taken this game over.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

That hard foul by Juwan just gave Haslem a boner


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Guys, I just got off work. How has Simmons been? Annoying? Ragging on the Heat? Fill me in.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Simmons hasn't been bad at all. I think his voice is so terrible that he just keeps quiet. He just sounds like some random nerd.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

I think that looked worse than it was. Not a flagrant to me. Amundson just has girl balance.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Guys, I just got off work. How has Simmons been? Annoying? Ragging on the Heat? Fill me in.


Very good. Im a big Simmons fan and his homerism is annoying as hell, but he's been very fair tonight.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

LBj for 333333

Wow


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Lebron is in 4th quarter against the Heat mode


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron for 33333 again

:laugh:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron is on a little bit of fire right now.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron WTF?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Simmons has refrained from being a hater tonight. But he really makes Mark Jackson look good. Ouch what a bad voice.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Come on Mario. You aint a real PG. Give it to Lebron and get out of his way

Lebron again 333333333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lebron in King mode right now :worthy:


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Very good. Im a big Simmons fan and his homerism is annoying as hell, but he's been very fair tonight.


I actually like him too. He just has a shrewd, cynical side that I don't like when applied to my guys.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

84-65 Miami after 3

What a fun quarter that was.

Wade and Lebron mg: :worthy:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron...just sick. You can't do anything about that.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Lebron and DWade play with the cheat codes


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

After this game, Lebron is gonna be close to his career 3pt and FG%. Pretty much all his numbers are creeping closer and closer to his Cleveland numbers.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh stop hesitating. Nice foul though.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

gotta like the energy and hustle MIA has displayed thus far in the 2nd half.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

No layups! Love the physicality. Bosh needs to drive to the basket some.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

PoetLaureate said:


> Bosh stop hesitating. Nice foul though.


i hate that pump fake he makes when hes wide open.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

the one redeemable thing bosh has done tonight is play defense. He's really been disruptive back there. Got 4 steals already.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Dorell and Chris really do have have the exact same build. Chris is just an inch or two taller and longer though.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

IbizaXL said:


> i hate that pump fake he makes when hes wide open.


I don't mind if it he drives after it. But when he shoots after a pump fake it just seems off rhythm. I think the key to his game is going to be to knock the hesitance down a little bit. He needs to make quicker decisions with the ball. Shoot if you're open. Drive if there's a lane. Otherwise move the ball.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade made 3 free throws in a row


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade going off now. 32pts


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

This game was over a while ago but its good to see Bosh at least finishing this game strong. Im sure Wade and him are done for the night.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Bosh got him on the fake but shot it anyway. He needs to drive to the rim, seems like he's shying away from contact a little bit in the last couple games. Only 4 free throws in the last 3 games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Bosh again hits the J.

Why are Wade and Bosh still in?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade and Chris finally out. 

Bosh ends the night with 16,7,4, 4,1 on 50%. What a deceitful stat line. Oh well, hopefully his late game run continues tomorrow night.


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

Man, Lebron was REALLY REALLY good tonight but Wade's statline is pretty epic. Still tempted to give POTG to Lebron.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

I say Lebron for POTG. He literally took the life out of the Warriors and the arena with that 3pt run he went on. Plus the Warriors were going on a mini run at the time as well.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

You guys call it. Wade was +30 though.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat win 106-84

7 in a row and all alone in 1st place in the southeast division 

Lebron and Wade were on another level tonight. When they get going, its a beautiful thing to watch.

How about Carlos? His 2nd perfect shooting night of the week.


----------



## Gx (May 24, 2006)

I can't choose between them. They both had great games. Co-PotG?


----------



## PoetLaureate (Feb 8, 2009)

I pick Lebron. Third quarter was epic.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

LeBron was a force. The game was over after his 3 point streak in the third.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Looks like LBJ gets it. Fair enough - he didnt play in the 4th and blew the game open in the 3rd.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

It was a 13pt game when Lebron went back to back to back from 3. He misses those and this is a game in the 4th. Main reason why I voted for him.


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

Wade County said:


> Looks like LBJ gets it. Fair enough - he didnt play in the 4th and blew the game open in the 3rd.


When's the Player of the Game thread going to be updated?


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Ive been updating it regularly, just added the last 2 games (Utah and GS) then.

So far, DWade and Lebron are at 9 each for the lead.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Look how high Lebron is on this oop


----------



## Dwyane Wade (Oct 12, 2004)

This might have been the most complete for Wade and Bron in the sense that you saw the fast breaks and all star type highlights. Tonight you saw a few of them, this is what we were expecting out of the two, all star like plays or attempts all night


----------

